# Hummer H2 & Plow



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

New guy here, looking for some advice...Let me preface my question with a little information. My office has a small lot, there are approx 6 parking spaces, and the 2 driveways i want to do are approx 25' x 16' ...and i am not looking to plow for a living or do any sort of commercial work. I have a 07 Hummer H2 SUT, Looking to put a plow on it, a real plow, not one of the toys on ebay that mounts on the front hitch. There is a local guy that has 2 in his snowplow fleet, both are the western Wideouts, which causes some serious squating on the H2. Does anyone have any recomendations on brand and size? I have been leaning towards a 7'6 BOSS Straight, but recently I found a guy who will sell me a 1 year old BOSS V 8'2" with the touch controls, and mount for 3 grand...The V is heavier then i wanted to go, but according the the BOSS site is 770#'s where as the WIdeOut is 955#...anyways what do you guys think? Thanks in advance.

Eric


----------



## BuckeyeSiteWork (Dec 23, 2008)

Kalida truck equipment has pics of a hummer with meyer v on it i belive it is 8 foot. Looks like it carries it well.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I would get an 8 1/2 ft strait blade. You don't need the added weight of a V or wideout for the job your doing. I think it will plow good as well. Good luck and post a pic of it once you set it up.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Check these out... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=65763&highlight=hummer

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43145&highlight=hummer

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=26282&highlight=hummer

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=41957&page=4


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's, I read through some of the other posts...I like the meyer since it has a mount, but I have heard nothing but bad things about them...is this true or just peoples opinions, I called one of the site sponsors CPW, and even the guy there said meyer changes things often so parts can be a pain.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

does the H2 use the 1500 or 2500 frame?


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Four Seasons;722424 said:


> does the H2 use the 1500 or 2500 frame?


It is a 3/4 Ton so I ASSUME its a 2500, from what I read it has 4000# axles in front.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

well thats a big plus but keep in mind they do have half ton suspension components.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

put a 7.6 western pro on it and be done. you dont need anything bigger for the lot you are doing, NO need for a V or a Expandable plow since you are only doing your work. The western is makes the most reliable pump out there. Take my advice and go with it.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

A guy has been on Boston Craiglist trying to sell set of Fisher Push plates for a H2.


----------



## 4x4North (Dec 25, 2008)

Four Seasons;722424 said:


> does the H2 use the 1500 or 2500 frame?


The H2 uses it's OWN frame, which is of a 3-piece construction. The front was initially based off of a 2500 frame, but heavily modified. The middle section is completely new, and rear section was originally based off of a 1500 frame that has been modified and strengthened for the GVWR.


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Just an update, I contacted LuckyLawnboy, he happened to have the mount he used on his hummer...so I made the 2 1/2 hour drive down to him and picked it up, so I am going with a boss 8' straight blade, I didn't want the extra weight of the V, and the 8 footer was only a few pounds more then the 7'6. I will post some pics as soon as its installed. I am having a local boss dealer do the install.


----------



## mow & snow (Jan 6, 2007)

The 7.5 Meyers worked great for me.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Installed yet?*



valpoguy;725495 said:


> Just an update, I contacted LuckyLawnboy, he happened to have the mount he used on his hummer...so I made the 2 1/2 hour drive down to him and picked it up, so I am going with a boss 8' straight blade, I didn't want the extra weight of the V, and the 8 footer was only a few pounds more then the 7'6. I will post some pics as soon as its installed. I am having a local boss dealer do the install.


Did you get it installed yet? I am curious to see pictures/find out how it went.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

mow & snow;725882 said:


> The 7.5 Meyers worked great for me.


This may have already been answered but with a 7.5' dont you drive over your windrow? H2's are wide as hell


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep, its installed, will take some pics...on a side note it fell off today...I thought it was something i did, but apparently the hinge pins didn't have the cotter pin in them....so the whole a frame just fell off...I was really freaked out...i thought i did something wrong, rigged it with a couple screw drivers and drove carefully to the boss dealer and they got it all fixed up for me..I did take this one pic today.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

Do you know what the part number is for that mount? I am trying to put a BOSS on my Hummer and they tell me they don't have a mount. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

GatorDL55;743681 said:


> Do you know what the part number is for that mount? I am trying to put a BOSS on my Hummer and they tell me they don't have a mount. Any help is appreciated.


It uses a standard chevy mount, but it needs to be modified...I happened to find a guy on here who had a hummer with a boss plow and sold the hummer. Maybe your dealer will fab it?

Here is a pic with it on
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78500


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot - do you know what type of chevy mount you are referring to? I called my dealer and he said that if he could know what type of chevy mount it is that they could modify it to fit my H2.

I appreciate your help.



valpoguy;743699 said:


> It uses a standard chevy mount, but it needs to be modified...I happened to find a guy on here who had a hummer with a boss plow and sold the hummer. Maybe your dealer will fab it?
> 
> Here is a pic with it on
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78500


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

GatorDL55;744055 said:


> Thanks a lot - do you know what type of chevy mount you are referring to? I called my dealer and he said that if he could know what type of chevy mount it is that they could modify it to fit my H2.
> 
> I appreciate your help.


I was told it is was the same as the GM 2500 series trucks, Luckylawnboy would know best he is who i bought it from.


----------



## ruby (Jan 19, 2011)

*hummer h2 plow frame set up*

I am interested in putting a plow on my 2004 h2, I would appreciate anyones help if they know anyone who can fabricate them or have them already and want to sell them. call Scott 518 2102030


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Meyer makes a mount for the h2. You can modify almost anyones mount to make work. I think it's the GMC 2500 mount that's the closest. Thing to look out for is plow weight exceeding GVWR on front end. I'm in process of getting one for 2003.


----------



## ruby (Jan 19, 2011)

*h2 mount*

lilpusher, I contacted a local Meyers dealer and then Meyers directly, apparently they have stopped making the mounts for the h2, maybe because it wasnt really a good seller or because the truck is no longer in production. The factory was not really getting into the reasons but it was probably what I have mentioned. Anyway there has to be someone out there who has something.......


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Local boss dealer here will fab a mount from a gmc 2500 to fit for 650.00. But I found a guy at a jobsite I was working at who has mount and wiring he took off an 06 h2 that he might sell cause he doesn't have hummer anymore


----------



## ruby (Jan 19, 2011)

Lilpusher, if you don't buy that mount set up let me know and please put me in touch with the guy who is selling one, do you know what plow manufacturer is it for?


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Boss. He might sell me his 8.2 poly v with it


----------



## ruby (Jan 19, 2011)

well if u hear about one that u are not going to buy let me know


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

I traded this in at my local boss dealer, he has it in his possession.

Call [email protected] Valpo trailer

861 W Morthland Dr
Valparaiso‎ IN‎ 46385

219-476-3301


----------



## Jryder61 (Dec 1, 2015)

Do you have any comments on how that plow on the h2 did pushing snow?


----------

